# chip reader



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Quick question. What do you do if the trial you have entered doesn't provide a microchip reader? Does everyone own their own reader? (No tattoo)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, but why do trials scan for a microchip?

Universal scanners cost about $150, I doubt everyone owns their own.

Unless I have no idea what you're talking about, in that case; disregard.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> This may be a stupid question, but why do trials scan for a microchip?
> 
> Universal scanners cost about $150, I doubt everyone owns their own.
> 
> Unless I have no idea what you're talking about, in that case; disregard.


 The dogs must be identified by micro chip or tattoo. I have a home again chip, and the cheapest scanner I have found was $300. The cheaper scanners do not read home again chips. I'll buy it if I HAVE to, but I'd rather not.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I believe that the rules say that the handler is responsible for being able to confirm the chip number with a reader. The trials that our club have put on we have always provided the chip reader. I have been able to borrow an extra chip reader from my vet and we also had a club member that owned their own chip reader. If you are considering purchasing your own reader, I would look for one of the universal readers that may be less expensive that reads your chip type.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The handler is supposed to provide one. I've been to shows and trials where they had one, and some where they didn't. My friend's dog does not have a tattoo so she borrows a reader from the animal shelter (leaves them a check for collateral).


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Nora's right. The club hosting the event can provide a reader as a courtesy. (Most I have been to do, as there are usually club members trialing who requires a reader). However, it is ultimately the handler responsibility to be able to verify their dog's identity. 

If you are trialing with a microchip be sure to scan and locate the chip shortly before trial...those buggers migrate (Tag's is down his shoulder blade) and no one wants to add the stress of trying to find the chip on the dog with the nerves you have trialing right on the day of the event!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My clubs was hosting a trial, one of the members has a universal reader...it is a good investment for a club to have one with the rest of the equipment. And a good idea at vet visits to routinely make sure the chip inserted in your dog is readable if the vet has a scanner on hand.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I guess I'll call my vet Monday, and ask if I can borrow/rent hers. God knows I've been one of her best clients!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

When we have a trial, one of the local vet clinics lets us borrow one of their chip readers.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The chip readers run at least 300, especially the ones that are reading ones from Europe.

I contacted USA to let them know that the chip reader that they were advertising had gone up a lot in price. And that they needed to updated their forms. Europe does not tattoo anymore. Only microchip.

Just this year started. I was surprised that no one else had contacted the orgs to let them know.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah I was actually going to buy one of those readers off the USA website until I saw how much they had gone up.


----------

